# hi all



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

well hello to everyone, have beng weights on and off for a 3 -4 years if all added it up, i have been out in iraq working for the last year and have been doing weights 3 on 1 off

day one biceps and chest

day two triceps and shoulders

day three back and legs

i try and do a run most days but not for to long as i am trying a to add a little weight but eat right and loss the fat , a right nightmare to do as i seem to go from fat to little over weight week by week

i am 40 next year and 5'6'' tall i weight 96kgs (about 15.6 stone)

i am looking to start a cycle of M1T but only low dos

at the moment because of my location and lack of credit card i cant get hold of nolvadex or col

i do have 6 oxo vit-c vit-b5 and milk thistle as well as the normal shakes and vits

would just like some advice on the way ahead, to not do the m1t untill i can purchase the right PCT


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome buddy :wink:


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hiya taffy!

welcome to musclechat!


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

thanks all, its nice to be here and i know i will gain more than i give sorry, but we all learn of someone


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you with the forces in iraq then??


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Welcome taffy!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

no i used to be done the first tour out here in 90 but now im a civi contractor


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

how do you manage to get training in - is there gyms over there or are you just there a few weeks/months at a time?


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Hiya mate.

Civi contractor doing what? Security?

I have a mate been workng out there for a while - Geordie lad called Tab Lambert.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a squad of mates out there, ex Royal Scots, a Pathfinder, Paras and some who have no real military experience but somehow got their hands on bravery pills!

Welcome to MC, anything you need to know just ask as there's plenty folk on here with plenty knowledge to help.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------

